# Prices For Pork Ribs In Your Area



## cdm1082 (Jan 25, 2013)

Was wondering what you guys pay in your area. Shoprite was 3.29/lb. Seems high to me.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jan 25, 2013)

What ribs are you talking about?

There's more than one cut of pork ribs.


~Martin


----------



## pops6927 (Jan 26, 2013)

You have:

full slab pork spareribs

pork spare ribs trimmed St. Louis-Style

baby back ribs from the loin

shoulder bone rib racks

Country-style Rib End ribs, rib side and backbone side

Country-style Loin End cuts, loin side and backbone side

Center cut Country style ribs, rib side and backbone side

Boneless 'ribs' - from any cut of pork

Pork Shoulder Country-style 'rib cuts', bone-in and boneless

Arm Shoulder Split-Bone Country-Style 'ribs'


----------



## dward51 (Jan 26, 2013)

Back ribs are running $3.99 and up at stores around here.  You can usually do best at Sam's in my area. They had them for $2.99 last time I looked.

I was at the Kroger this afternoon and I never will understand why they have back ribs are $4.99 a pound and they have these beautiful cryovac packages of pork loins for $1.99 a pound sitting next to them.  Yes they are leaner, but why $3 a pound difference? (other than because they can)


----------



## jirodriguez (Jan 26, 2013)

I usually do Cash & Carry for my ribs: BB's @ $3.99, St. Louis @ $2.59, and Spares at $1.99 - sometimes whichever one is on sale will be 50 to 60 cents less per lb.


----------



## smokngun (Jan 26, 2013)

Albertson's out here has spares priced ridiculously high at $7.99lb but every now and then they put them on sale buy one get 2 free.


----------



## cdm1082 (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh sorry, was talking about a typical rack of baby back loin ribs


----------



## 173rdherd (Jan 26, 2013)

usually $3.99 lb, but i scout Sams often and have caught them as low as 1.79- 2.39......less than $15 for a 3 pak.


----------



## roller (Jan 26, 2013)

Sams club usually has the best prices on BB ribs...


----------



## cdmckane (Jan 26, 2013)

I bought 3 twin packs of spares at our local grocery store for $2.18/# a couple weeks ago on sale. our local butcher has them for $2.29/#


----------



## pkerchef (Jan 27, 2013)

Around here in Mississippi the loin back prices here have gone down. Spoke with the Sam's meat guy last week. Case price for loin backs is 2.29 lb. Thinking about buying 2 extra cases and freezing for when the price spikes this summer. Pkerchef


----------



## hambone1950 (Jan 27, 2013)

Around here (Boston , metro west) 3.29 would be average at the supermarket. You will see a sale now n then , but 3 bucks a pound is what I look for..
Restaurant depot runs 2.79. To 2.99 a pound for cryo  packs of 3 racks. You gotta hunt down those places that give you a better deal... That's half the fun!:sausage:


----------



## smokey mo (Jan 29, 2013)

JIRodriguez said:


> I usually do Cash & Carry for my ribs: BB's @ $3.99, St. Louis @ $2.59, and Spares at $1.99 - sometimes whichever one is on sale will be 50 to 60 cents less per lb.


What he said.


----------



## dblbogey (Jan 30, 2013)

Pkerchef said:


> Around here in Mississippi the loin back prices here have gone down. Spoke with the Sam's meat guy last week. Case price for loin backs is 2.29 lb. Thinking about buying 2 extra cases and freezing for when the price spikes this summer. Pkerchef


That's better than what I paid. This past week bought two cases of Carolina Pride Baby Back Ribs at $2.59 lb.


----------



## milkymeal (Feb 1, 2013)

I just bought 2 racks of BBs for $2.99lb on sale at kroger.  Original price is $3.99lb


----------



## 173rdherd (Feb 2, 2013)

baby backs or St Louis style ribs 1.99 at Kroger thru Sunday in Spring/Tomball.


----------



## tbone30349 (Feb 2, 2013)

Why do BB's cost more than spares? Aren't spares bigger and more meaty?


----------



## 173rdherd (Feb 4, 2013)

taste both and theirin lies the answer.


----------



## jpsciacca (Apr 26, 2013)

BJ's Wholesale Club has cryovac 2 packs @ 2.89 /lb.  picked up 3 packs yesterday.  They also started carrying brisket which was a first that I've seen then in store.  I know everybody has talked up Costco here but BJ's has been really good for boston butts too.


----------

